# What is the best way to actually weigh a hive?



## BeekeeperBill (Mar 7, 2007)

I don't really want to take both deeps apart, set them on a scale, and do it again to put them back  

If i use a hook and pick up one half of the hive, how much of a % of it's weight does that represent? :s

Thanks,
bill


----------



## blaine (Aug 27, 2008)

Unless you know the location of the center of gravity and moment arm, it's a bit hard to say.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

BeekeeperBill said:


> I don't really want to take both deeps apart, set them on a scale, and do it again to put them back
> 
> If i use a hook and pick up one half of the hive, how much of a % of it's weight does that represent? :s
> 
> ...


Well, there's a couple ways I've done it.

My old method was a bit much. Took two people, and the hives had to be lifted off the ground.

http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff61/frenchhill/springscale1.jpg
http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff61/frenchhill/springscale2.jpg

I've seen tripods to do the same thing. Always clumsy and expensive. After blowing out my shoulders weighing hives like this over the years, I needed a different way. Always thought along the "Lift 'em up" line. Had a "Eureka moment" one night while in bed falling asleep. 

Why not jut tip them?

I bought a package scale at Grainger for about $75.
http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff61/frenchhill/packagescale1.jpg

Used a piece of plywood to fit the scale to my hive stand.
http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff61/frenchhill/packagescale2.jpg
http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff61/frenchhill/weighinghives1.jpg

My stands are 2x4 construction. Outer cover goes on ground at the end of stand. Scale goes on plywood which goes on cover. 

Tip hive sideways, and slide plywood and scale under hive.
http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff61/frenchhill/weighinghives2.jpg

Tip hive onto scale and read weight.
http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff61/frenchhill/weighinghives3.jpg

You'll need to come up with a target weight. You're in Maine. Same weight as in Vermont. Colony should weigh 150-160 lbs. Add one gallon of 2:1 for each 10 pounds the colony is below the target weight.

Hope this helps.


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

the following idea was pilfered from an old bee magazine (I could find you book and page if necessary?). the physics will somewhat change depending on what kind of bottom board you use (ie the addition of a landing board slightly alters the simple physics involved).

I use a digital fish scale (can be obtained from a sporting goods store or wal-mart) to this I add a bit of chain (length is import... the entire rig should be approxiamately eye level when in use) and at the far end of the chain I hook on a hive tool (held their with a bit of electrical or duct tape).

to this basic setup I added a wood dowel handle connected to the scale's handle with an electrical tie to make hefting a bit easier. this basic set up can be altered one level further by adding a lever plus a post to the scale handle if the hive(s) being scaled are extremely large. 

the hive tool acts as a hook on the bottom side of the hive's bottom board. turn on the digital scale and just slightly heft the hive from the ground. repeat on front side of hive.

the two measurements are necessary. any significant differences simply means that the stores are unevenly distributed to the front or back of hive.

multiply averaged results of the front and back meaurement by 2.4.

if this description is inadequate I think??? my webpage may still have some photos... if needed?? I will pm you the address.


----------



## sierrabees (Jul 7, 2006)

A couple of years ago I bought a pickup bed crane from Northern to reduce my back injuries. Since then I use a ratchet strap around the whole hive hooked to the crane to lift or move hives. When I want to weigh them I just put a hanging scale between the strap and the hook and presto, I got it. Total cost = less than four visits to the chiropractor or two percent of the cost of one series of epidural shots.


----------



## Don Ragan (Jul 27, 2006)

*Honey hefter*

I've developed a simple cheap device to measure the weight by measuring the torque necessary to lift the front of brood chambers or honey supers (http://www.windmillhillfarmstore.com/catalog.php/donragan/dt68876/pd1789172/Honey_Hefter). I can weight 24 hives in 10 minutes. There's no tripods and minimal disturbance of the bees.


----------



## Ruben (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm on the look out for a set of platform scales at an auction pretty cheap and I want to set a hive up on them and leave it. Read it in a book which said you can find out lots of info like when a flow is really on.


----------



## Troy (Feb 9, 2006)

This is the coolest scale I have seen. Watch this short video clip:

http://www.iwf.de/iwf/media/infotheque?Signatur=C+9776

I'd be willing to redesign all of my bottom boards to accommodate this scale if I could get one. Imagine how useful it would be to be able to weigh a hive in a few seconds like this. 

Does anyone know where I can get one of these things?

Can anyone read the name on the thing? My monitor is not that great, and I can't quite make it out.


----------



## Don Ragan (Jul 27, 2006)

*scale on video*



Troy said:


> This is the coolest scale I have seen. Watch this short video clip:
> 
> http://www.iwf.de/iwf/media/infotheque?Signatur=C+9776
> 
> ...


OK but:
1) you'll have to redo all your hive stands to accomodate the scale
2) you can only weigh the whole stack, not just the honey supedrs
3) bulky, chain driven (subject to mechanical failure), and expensive
My Honey Hefter is faster, cheaper (under $20 + a torque wrench) and there's nothing to break. It will weigh the hive body, supers, both or a stack of supers.


----------



## Troy (Feb 9, 2006)

Don Ragan,

Where is your honey hefter?

Tell me more!

Pictures, Video, plans? Please show us what you have.


----------



## Troy (Feb 9, 2006)

I did a search and found your post on the other thread (how heavy is heavy)

That is pretty clever and I like a simple solution like yours.

Personally, maybe it is just because I am a gadget lover, or maybe it is because I am an engineer and I like precision, but I like the scale even better.

It does not seem very bulky to me. It has to be smaller than a hive body to fit inside the bottom board. It looked to be made of aluminum, so not too heavy either. I like the digital precision too.

You are right about the bottom boards though. They would have to be redesigned to accommodate the scale for sure.

Does anyone know where to get one? I even wrote to the editor of the video last night, so maybe I can get an answer from them.


----------



## Don Ragan (Jul 27, 2006)

*Hefter picture*

There are 2 pictures and a shoprt description at http://www.windmillhillfarmstore.com/catalog.php/donragan/dt68876/pd1789172/Honey_Hefter. I'll post a PDF file of the instruction paper which gives a much bettrer description and lots of pictures.


----------



## Don Ragan (Jul 27, 2006)

*Honey Hefter Instructions*

The Honey Hefter instructions are now available at http://www.windmillhillfarm.com/HefterInstructions.pdf


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

*What's the best range torque wrench to buy for the hefter?*

I read the PDF file and then checked out wrenches on Ebay. I've never had a torque wrench, and they come in all sorts of ranges. What is the best range to buy? I'm asking about the mechanical type - not the digital. Thanks, Adrian.


----------



## Don Ragan (Jul 27, 2006)

*torque wrenches*

You'll want to lift a stack of supers (perhaps 200-300 pounds) so you want one that has maximum of about 70-100 footpounds. Other than that, pretty much any 3/8" drive wrench will do. Here's the one from Sears that I've used: http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00944690000P?mv=rr.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

You do have to keep in mind that the placement of the honey makes a difference. My first beekeeping class, the instructor had us tip (by hand) three mock-up hives to determine which was heaviest. Turns out all three were the same, but the "heavy" one had the brick placed in it close to the side being lifted.


----------



## Don Ragan (Jul 27, 2006)

*placement of honey*

Left to right the bees often distribute the honey unevenly (or build out brood). However, they consistently fill comb front to back very evenly. remember, this is a way to estimate the weight accurately enough to know when to add supers, honey harvest or when to start or stop feeding.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

>>Add one gallon of 2:1 for each 10 pounds the colony is below the target weight.


Good advice!

I just heft mine from the back. If they are good and heavey, I leave them, if they feel lighter than the heavey ones, I feed them up. Not very scientific, but works


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

Ian writes:
I just heft mine from the back.

tecumseh: well Ian about 90% of the time when I use the digital fish scale +multiplier that is exactly what I do.

heck we ain't buildin' clocks here and on most occasions I am just tryin' to discriminate the hives that are 'bricks' vs those that are 'feather light'.


----------



## bee_wrangler (Jan 21, 2007)

I use a spring game scale that reads up to 450# i think?? I was about $25. I found it at a Scheels sporting goods store, it was distributed by Moultree Game Feeders.

Works good for me but takes 2 pepole But i have a long fulcrum arm to help with the effort


Dan


----------

